# New Puppy Pics



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

New Pics! =) Her name is Lua. She looks innocent but she can be a handful at times!


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

*More pics*

Heres Some More!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Aw she is gorgeous!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at her, what does yopu portie think of her ?

i like her name doese it mean anything, never hered it before, i used to know a husky names luna. 

i take it she is an american, is she toy or min


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhhh she is so cute! What area of MA are you from?


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! Lua is Portuguese it means "Moon". Her father is a Mini Poodle and her mom is an American Cocker Spaniel. She is 9 weeks old right now. I live in Southcoast, MA. How about you??


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

PortugueseCockapoo said:


> Thanks! Lua is Portuguese it means "Moon". Her father is a Mini Poodle and her mom is an American Cocker Spaniel. She is 9 weeks old right now. I live in Southcoast, MA. How about you??


Aww 9 weeks. A wee baby  I'm right near Boston. You're the first one on here who is anywhere close to me I think! haha. Not that I don't love all you Brits!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwww tooo adorable!!! I love the picks and her lil mushy face


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

So cute! so woolly! so huggable!  Were did you get her?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

parapluie said:


> Aww 9 weeks. A wee baby  I'm right near Boston. You're the first one on here who is anywhere close to me I think! haha. Not that I don't love all you Brits!!


She's a beauty ... Lia you would nt be without your British pen pals now would you... we learn so much cultural stuff from each other x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> She's a beauty ... Lia you would nt be without your British pen pals now would you... we learn so much cultural stuff from each other x


No! I would not! hahah It has been such great fun!!


----------

